# Groß und Kleinschreibung



## Manuela (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein problem mit meiner Datenbank (1und1) 
Mysql 5.0 


wenn ich sql String  ="INSERT INTO TEST(Name,Strasse) VALUES('Hans-Otto','Hauptstr'); 
wird der insert nicht ausgeführt weil die Tabelle in der Datenbank test (kleingeschrieben steht).

    "INSERT INTO test(Name,Strasse) VALUES('Hans-Otto','Hauptstr'); 
Dann wird der insert ausgeführt was kann ich machen damit der Datenbank egal ist ob der Name 
gruß oder klein geschrieben wird.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Mai 2011)

Steht dazu nichts in der MYSQL Doku?
Z.B. hier:
MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 8.2.2 Identifier Case Sensitivity

???:L


----------



## XHelp (16. Mai 2011)

//siehe eRaaaa


----------



## Gast2 (16. Mai 2011)

edit:// zu spät


----------

